# My Boston Terrier, Rocky



## Joy Ann (Mar 26, 2009)

This is my Boston Terrier, Rocky. In the second picture he had just had a non cancerous lump removed from his neck, so you can see his stitches. He wasn't at all happy with me at that time. LOL


----------



## sandymaynard (Feb 21, 2009)

Ahh bless him! he has the look of ouch on his face where he had the lump removed!
he looks so cute!:biggrin:


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Rocky is lovely  - I've liked the breed ever since I saw a TV programme years ago with them on.
He really doesn't look happy with you in that 2nd pic


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

aww hes Lovely what a cute little face!


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

awww

i have wanted a boston terrier for years. i hope to get one some day  wee cuties!!


----------



## Joy Ann (Mar 26, 2009)

Ducky said:


> awww
> 
> i have wanted a boston terrier for years. i hope to get one some day  wee cuties!!


Thank you for the kind words about Boston Terriers. I know that they aren't very well known in the UK. I belong to a Boston Terrier forum and there is a family on there who live in Thailand. One family member is Canadian and the other one is from Thailand. They have two of the cutest BT's ever. In Thailand, they are a real curiosity. But they aren't asked what breed they are, they want to know how much they cost, because the more you pay for something, the more important it is. The family told them they paid something like $2.00. They are considered property there, and there would be a chance that someone would steal them if they thought they were worth a lot of money.


----------



## Kinski (Apr 4, 2009)

Wee soul :001_wub:, I'm very glad that it wasn't cancerous. I've never met a Boston but my daughter who lives in the states has one, they're coming back to live here in a few years and they will be bringing Kinski with them. They look as if they are right wee characters, going by the photos my daughter e-mails me. .

Terri


----------

